# Mosin Nagant for yotes



## stimmie78 (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a 1948 M44 and wonder if anyone here uses one for yotes. Will the FMJ surplus ammo work on a coyote? I just want to shoot something with the gun since I've had it 18 months and used it for targets only.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

ive used one before puts a good size hole coming out if i remember right.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Should work just fine if you aren't gonna try to save the hide.


----------



## stimmie78 (Nov 4, 2007)

wouldn't know what to do with a hide anyway.. not sure if there's anywhere near here to take them.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A M44 will take a yote with a large exit hole as which was allready mentioned. I had one for a few years and between the weight of the rifle (carrying to sets) and the flinch I would develop from the kick it, it would not be my caliber of choice; IMHO.


----------



## stimmie78 (Nov 4, 2007)

normally I'd use my rem 7600 .270, but since getting the mosin I just want to shoot something besides paper. If I were real serious I'd get my fathers savage 99e in .243 or my brother's blr 243 ... or even the other brother's blr 22-250... it's just to get one.. so why is it the fmj steel core surplus ammo puts a big hole in things? I thought the stuff didn't expand?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Go ahead, get'r done. You will figure it out, and then with time agree; I was just trying to help. A tuned 7.62 X 54 with tuning has ton's of potential for quite a bit of yardage up to 400 - 500 yards (if you have previous successful target fires). But do keep in mind what I mentioned earlier about the flinch.


----------

